
20 Tiny but Powerful Ways to Accelerate Your Personal Growth - merlinpierce
https://www.inc.com/nicolas-cole/20-tiny-but-powerful-ways-to-accelerate-your-personal-growth.html?cid=sf01001&sr_share=twitter
======
vgddvh
#1: stop reading articles organized as bullet points or titled like "X things
to Y"

~~~
jjtheblunt
I thought the same, and reckon many of us did. Great comment!

~~~
jdhe
But how else will I know the secrets to success? THAT'S THE ONLY WAY!!

